# Green Progress Bar at the Bottom Not Disappearing



## TiVouser5080 (11 mo ago)

Something just changed with my green progress bar. When the bar comes up at the bottom of the screen now it doesn’t automatically hide after a few seconds like it used to. Now it just stays up all of the time, and I can only get it to disappear by hitting the clear button.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

TiVouser5080 said:


> Something just changed with my green progress bar. When the bar comes up at the bottom of the screen now it doesn’t automatically hide after a few seconds like it used to. Now it just stays up all of the time, and I can only get it to disappear by hitting the clear button.


That's happened quite a bit to my Bolt and Edge as well. I don't think TiVo is spending and quality control when releasing new firmware anymore?


----------



## TiVouser5080 (11 mo ago)

lujan said:


> That's happened quite a bit to my Bolt and Edge as well. I don't think TiVo is spending and quality control when releasing new firmware anymore?



I fixed it by unplugging the power and restarting it. Thanks!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

lujan said:


> I don't think TiVo is spending and quality control when releasing new firmware anymore?


This seems to be how software is released to the public now, unfinished and buggy. Consumers are now free beta testers. Seems like this new generation of programmers and supervisors have no pride in their work, release and fix it later is their mentality now a days.


----------

